# Today Is Not Friday!!!



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

Dammit. i thought today was Friday! the whole blady day. supposed to work half day on Friday. the horror of realising i have sit at work for another three hours!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

and dont forget you have to work tomorrow also LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/6/14)

Dont worry I thaught today is wednsday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

@annemarievdh finding out today is NOT Wednesday is AWESOME. finding out today is not Friday is TERRIBLE!


I am sommer m@erse dissapointed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

just got the award at work, office of six women and myself:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

dude, i feel your pain... i still have an hour and a half to go, feel like crap... flu finally got a proper hold on me...


Only upside is, i don't have to cook tonight, Sean went to Sunrise Chip n Ranch (Johnnies Rotis) and went and got us a tripple chip, cheese and mutton gravy AND a plain deboned mutton Roti for supper tonight!!! Oh yum yum, i can't wait to get home, get some yummy Rotis in my tummy and my butt in bed


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> dude, i feel your pain... i still have an hour and a half to go, feel like crap... flu finally got a proper hold on me...
> 
> 
> Only upside is, i don't have to cook tonight, Sean went to Johnny's Roti's and went and got us a tripple chip, cheese and mutton gravy AND a plain deboned mutton Roti for supper tonight!!! Oh yum yum, i can't wait to get home, get some yummy Rotis in my tummy and my butt in bed


 
F@K thanks for making my day even worse! I am on the banting diet and cannot even touch Roti, gravy or chips. 

but please vape some menthols and get well. 

...and enjoy your Roti


----------



## andro (26/6/14)

Am i the only one that love his work ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

sooooo sorry dude, yeah i decided to give myself another week, while i'm getting better (and after payday) before starting with the banting - super excited about it... but for tonight, i'm gonna enjoy Johnnies for probs the last time in quite a looooong time...

Been only vaping menthol the whole day, that's the only thing i can vape... used to be the same when i was on stinkies... didn't matter how sick i got, i would just buy menthols and smoke away... that's why i always got bronchitis... would be interesting to see if this time it turns into bronchitis... At the moment it's a lot more of a head and body cold that a chest cold...

Have a great eve!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (26/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> dude, i feel your pain... i still have an hour and a half to go, feel like crap... flu finally got a proper hold on me...
> 
> 
> Only upside is, i don't have to cook tonight, Sean went to Sunrise Chip n Ranch (Johnnies Rotis) and went and got us a tripple chip, cheese and mutton gravy AND a plain deboned mutton Roti for supper tonight!!! Oh yum yum, i can't wait to get home, get some yummy Rotis in my tummy and my butt in bed


 
wtf? there's a jonnies in cape town also? no way


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

Yup and it's amazing!!! 94 on Main in Mowbray, across from the FNB! My better half introduced me to it and it's absolutely as amazing as all the durbanites said it is 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (26/6/14)

chip triple cheese with mutton curry gravy. can live off of that. the local brah's over here don't smaak it, says its white people food  nothing better than one of those at 2 in the morning when your'e going home pisssed and hungry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/6/14)

Hahaha that's what all of the durbanites here in cape town tell me, was aparantly their staple food in the early hours after a night out 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Yup and it's amazing!!! 94 on Main in Mowbray, across from the FNB! My better half introduced me to it and it's absolutely as amazing as all the durbanites said it is
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks for reminding me about that place. Sunrise use to see way to much of me in the early morning hrs when I was a student. They have been going for years now. Hope you feeling better Lizzy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

